
When the Police treat software like Magic - chewdatgenie
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/25/technology/facial-recognition-software-dangers.html
======
echlebek
Police have been doing this for years with "science". Bite mark analysis,
blood spatter analysis, lie detector tests, it's all total hooey. They don't
care as long as the convictions keep rolling in.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forensic_dentistry#Criticism_o...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forensic_dentistry#Criticism_of_bite_mark_analysis)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloodstain_pattern_analysis#Cr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloodstain_pattern_analysis#Criticism)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polygraph#Effectiveness](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polygraph#Effectiveness)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hair_analysis#Microscopic_hair...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hair_analysis#Microscopic_hair_analysis_in_forensics)

Even when the science is good, sloppy practitioners can lead to innocent
people going to jail.

[https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2017/04/20/524894955...](https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2017/04/20/524894955/massachusetts-throws-out-more-
than-21-000-convictions-in-drug-testing-scandal)

Facial recognition can and will be used by prosecutors to send innocent people
to jail. Courts will use it as a tool without understanding how it works,
based on the testimony of an expert witness that the prosecution will truck
in. In my mind it's a certainty.

------
throwaway888abc
They just follow procedures and processes. It's not magic.

